# Santa Monica Mountains/dangerous drivers



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Recently a motorcyclist was killed on Latigo Canyon Rd after crossing the center line and hitting an oncoming motorcyclist (seriously injuring two on it). The victim could have easily been a cyclist-it seems every weekend I have at least one near miss with either racing motorcyclists or rallying cars. A few weeks ago I encountered a group of a dozen or so cars racing UP Mulhullond a few miles off of PCH (the same kind, something like Mitsubushi Lancers). As I was descending a corner they were coming up and two of the cars fishtailed through the corner and into my lane, almost putting me into a guardrail (had they skidded a few fet more they would have t-boned me).I was climbing Yuerba Buena a while ago and had rallying mini-coopers come from behind and put me off the road, guys on crotch rockets taking hard lines through corners and nearly taking me out etc. It's to the point that I ride only on weekdays in the hills now. 

Here's my question; are other cyclists having similar experiences? In averaging probably 10-15 hours a week riding up in the S.M mountains the only time I've ever seen a cop was when the road was closed for a film crew! Racing is a felony, people are dying all the time, so why aren't police doing anything? Anyone know steps to take?


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

I ride out there quite often, and have been for the past several years, so I know what you are talking about. It seems to go in cycles. The crazies will start to get out of control, then there will be a massive crackdown from the Highway Patrol. The last really big one I remember was called Operation Safe Canyon, and the cops were all over the place that weekend. All the motorists were very sedate and polite.

I generally see at least one patrol car when I'm out there, but I would sure like to see a lot more. I'm sure it comes down to funding, though.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

The victim in the crash you describe was a friend of mine. I used to ride (motorcycle) in the SMMs often, but haven't lately (spending too much time on my pedal bike). I haven't ridden in the Santa Monicas on a bicycle yet, and am not sure it would be worth it for the reasons you describe. There are far too many motorists of all kinds that treat those roads like a racetrack, and they not only endanger themselves and others, they piss off the locals. Most of the folks that live up in them thar hills have money and influence, and we may well find absurd speed limits, speed humps, and draconian enforcement in the not-too-distant future. 

Of course, that will make it a nice playground for cyclists.

Jim


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I feel more safe on my bike than on my motorcycle, or in my car. On my bike I can hear what's coming, and get out of the way. I can't do that with an engine next to me.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I ride up in the Santa Monica mtns all the time. I see the motorcycle guys out there all the time, but I haven't seen them get too crazy lately. I actually dont mind motorcycles, they are loud, so I can hear them coming and they take up little room on the road so they can pass easily. Most of the cars I encounter are the locals that live up there in their Lexus/BMW/Benz who tend to drive cautiously since they are well aware of the cyclists and motorocylists who buzz around up there.


----------

